# New roof install advice



## Pak713 (9 mo ago)

Hey everyone new here and need some advice. My roof on my house needs to be replaced and in my younger days I would have done it myself but I think I’ll pass. So I’ve gotten 4 bids in total. Three from well known roofing contractors in my area and one from a guy who works for himself. Now it’s obvious that the guy who works for himself is the cheaper of all the companies. Now I’ve asked everyone for landmark pro shingles. The three companies were all very close to each other as far as price. The guy who works for himself isn’t a certified installer and works under a contractor. But he would just do a straight forward roof. One row of ice and water where it’s supposed to be on the edges of the roof and in valleys and just replacing the existing can vents. The roofing companies recommended two rows of ice and water because we have 6ft overhangs that go over our front and back porches and ridge vent which I’d prefer.

Now my biggest question is how much does a shingle warranty mean? If the guy who is a sub contractor did the roof would any shingle warranty not apply? Would it be better to go with one of the companies? It’s $9,000 difference between the sub and the roofing companies. I really appreciate everyone’s advice in advance.


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

You should run 3 rows with a 6' overhang. You're supposed to be 2' past heated space.


----------

